# Odd Vet Prices



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

So, I called around today to some vets to get an idea of what blood work and a urinalysis would be for Chance. Plus asked about exam prices so I don't end up surprised with a tacked on $50 bill for touching my dog. (Most vets just end up petting them in my experience and don't even look at them properly)

So I call the vet Chance went to for his heartworm test. $130 for blood work and urinalysis! Which is an awesome price compared to the other $200+ prices I've been quoted or the people who wouldn't even give me a price.

I ask about an exam fee and she asks the vet and he says "$27 with vaccinations included and $40 without them".

.....She told me this and I made sure I heard correctly, I said "so it's $40 if I don't get him a rabies (Minimum vaccine required to get the $27 price) vaccine but if I get him a rabies it's only $27?" and she confirmed it again.

So.....To get less things done....I'd have to pay $13 more.

Does anyone elses vet do this?? I guess it's a way to encourage people to vaccinate but I've made it clear to these people that I would NOT be revaccinating Chance past rabies since those are required by law. (And he currently has a 3 year rabies)

Though at least I don't HAVE to pay it. (Unlike most vets who require it then do nothing) She said I could do everything else without having to get an exam thankfully. I mean I give my dog a physical exam twice a week and check his mouth almost daily, I'd notice something was wrong faster than a vet so it's not totally needed IMO anyways but it was just weird how they priced it.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

It makes sense I guess. You're just talking about the exam fee though, correct? The rabies vaccine itself will cost an additional $15 or what ever it may be? If that's the case they are probably just doing it to help save the consumer a little money. Exam fees are the worst!

The vet my parents used years ago charged a flat $25 exam fee (this was about 6-7 years ago) no matter what you went in for. 

My vet charged a lowering exam fee each time I took Alexa in for her puppy shots. The last visit there was no exam fee.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

No, the exam fee PLUS the rabies vaccine would be $27 together. If I were to just get the exam and no vaccine, it would be $40.

See, most vets do charge a flat fee no matter what you go in for (Even if they don't actually give your dog an exam) but these guys are actually good about not charging you for unneeded cost. I just thought the exam fee (If you buy it) was priced weird.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh...yeah that is kinda weird then lol. 

Maybe they messed up on the pricing? You're probably right, it's most likely just an attempt to keep people getting their pets vaccinated, at least for rabies.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Our vet does not charge an exam fee if we are there for shots, but there is an office visit if there is another reason we are there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my vet is like danielle's.

If your going in for say, an ear infection, you will be charged an office visit (plus meds if you need them)...when the dogs go in for say, a vac, I get charged for just the vac..

I also don't vac my dogs anymore, but do go for yearly Snap 4's, at which time I am charged 60$ for the snap 4, and then 15$ per dog for annual check up...
diane


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What type of 'bloodwork' are you running? If it's just the CBC then you are being REALLY gouged on the price.

Check out Dr. Dodds test prices (you have your vet draw the blood then mail it to her):

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/2009%20Test%20Request%20Form%20HEMOLIFE.pdf

For $95 you get CBC with differential, Chemistry Panel and T3, T4, free T3, free T4 and TGAA thyroid testing. That's a very comprehensive blood workup!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As for the exam fees - if they are not examining my dog then I'm not paying an exam fee.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For Karlo's puppy shots it was $13 for the "service charge" $16 for the exam fee and then the cost of the vaccination. 
I spaced out the rabies from the regular vax(they wanted to give it at 16 weeks, no way!) I was charged the exam fee each time, I questioned it and the office girl waived it once. 
At each set of vac's, all the vet ever did was check his testicles and pet him, didn't do a temperature or ear/mouth check. $16 for that, maybe Karlo thought it was worth it, but I didn't.








I got lectured on no lyme or lepto vaccine as I declined them every visit. I'm sure I have a big red X on his record for future visits.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> Quote:For $95 you get CBC with differential, Chemistry Panel and T3, T4, free T3, free T4 and TGAA thyroid testing. That's a very comprehensive blood workup!


I'm not sure about the rest of it but I know it includes the CBC and chemistry panel as well as the price for the urinalysis. (One vet wanted $223 for a CBC and urinalysis....)

I can't open a pdf on this computer but I'll check it on the computer downstairs when I go down there. How would I need to package the blood to send??


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

rabies at 16 weeks? I was always told by vets that a pup had to be a min of 6 months old to receive it?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

4 months old is typical everywhere I've ever lived. Some people prefer to wait a bit but there's no 6 month minimum.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My concern on the rabies thing was age, and to NOT give it with the other vaccinations. I go by Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol and sent a copy of it to my vet. I hope she read it and rethinks her vax schedule. Karlo was given it at 22 weeks, they have to have it by 6 mos according to MI law.
Chance's mom, I think the vet will package, send it when they pull it. 
I had blood drawn from Onyx for a HD study, the vet sent it to UC Davis and I only had to pay $15 for it. She didn't have HD afterall, so I hope the study wasn't squewed...


----------

